# MISSING ALERT: Chestnut Welsh Gelding allegedly sold by Riding School on loan to - Me



## netposse (6 September 2010)

MISSING ALERT: Chestnut Welsh Gelding allegedly sold by Riding School on loan to - Melton Mowbray, England - January 2005 

http://www.netposse.com/stolenmissing/SebbyEngMissingJan2005.html 

Brief Details Submited to NetPosse.com: 
Owner Name: Ashleigh Buck
Country: England
Horse at Riding School on loan to 
Equine Name: Sebby, Nickname: Seb, 
Gender: Gelding
Breed: Welsh
Color: Chestnut
Age: 17 years
Markings: see ling for pictures and descriptions
Freeze Brand - located under saddle patch, HB51 

YOU CAN HELP: Circulate this NetPosse.com Alert and info to your friends and ask them to do the same, post on twitter, facebook, craigslist.

ALWAYS INCLUDE THE LINK above so people can have details and read updates later.


----------



## MHOL (6 September 2010)

Here to help!


----------



## MHOL (6 September 2010)

Deb, can you send me the details? Thanks Katie


----------



## Luci07 (6 September 2010)

I can't access the link and your posting is a little unclear? missing while on loan to you? or sold when you put him on loan?


----------



## Mogg (6 September 2010)

Luci07 said:



			I can't access the link and your posting is a little unclear? missing while on loan to you? or sold when you put him on loan?
		
Click to expand...

info from the linked thingy (i've xxx'd out personal info):
The following information was submitted by xxxx on May 18, 2010 @ 6:30 am:

--------------------------

Owner Name: xxxx

Phone: xxxx

Email: xxxx

City: wellingore

County: lincolnshire

Zip: LN5 0DS

Country: England
Incident Date: January 1, 2005

Incident Location: Melton Mowbray, Leicestershire, England
(United Kingdom LE14 2PP)

Incident Description: Sold without consent from riding school that they were on loan to. Police were notified but they said they couldnt do anything as it is sold without consent not stolen Equine Name: Sebby

Nickname: Seb

Gender: Gelding

Breed: Welsh

Color: Chestnut

Height: 12.1 hands

Weight: unknown

Age: 17 years

DOB: 1992

Markings:

    * blaze - wide / goes off to his left eye
    * very distinctive
    * Four socks 

Microchip: no

ID: Freeze Brand - located under saddle patch, HB51

Temperament: friendly

Registered: yes, welsh cob and pony society

Pics: yes Reward: yes


----------



## netposse (6 September 2010)

Here is the link to our page on NetPosse.com that has the contact info for the owner. You are welcome to email her and get more details from her about this situation. 

http://www.netposse.com/stolenmissing/HeidiENGstolenMay09.html

We are treating this as a missing horse, not a theft.

We see these types of things happen all the time in the US and I read about them often in England as well. 

Sad isn't it?

Debi


----------



## dozzie (6 September 2010)

netposse said:



			Here is the link to our page on NetPosse.com that has the contact info for the owner. You are welcome to email her and get more details from her about this situation. 

http://www.netposse.com/stolenmissing/HeidiENGstolenMay09.html

We are treating this as a missing horse, not a theft.

We see these types of things happen all the time in the US and I read about them often in England as well. 

Sad isn't it?

Debi
		
Click to expand...

The link shows a totally different horse.


----------



## JaneyP (6 September 2010)

If you go to missing horses from the link and horses outside the US he is on there. It is a picture of him jumping x


----------



## dozzie (6 September 2010)

Thanks. Found it.


----------



## Luci07 (7 September 2010)

what is the difference between "stolen" and "sold without consent"?  and the legal difference as well?


----------

